# New Aquarium owner...I think I have wrong Plants



## NeoMaximus19 (Dec 14, 2011)

I bought my new tank set it up waited a few days and went to the pet store to get some plants. They had a nice display of plants...underwater.... and I picked a few out that the lady recommended. 

Now I get home and am freaking out that these aren't actually underwater plants!!! How the heck could they do this to me. From what I have seen one is an aluminum plant and I should take this out ASAP. Is this correct and could someone please help me in identifying the rest. I should have done some more homework instead trusting the pet store.


----------



## NeoMaximus19 (Dec 14, 2011)

*More Pics*

Here are the last of my Pics. I really appreciate any assistance. I hope I have posted this correctly.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC! Don't go back to that place.

In your first email, only #3 is an aquatic plant, a cryptocoryne. 1 and 2 are aluminum plant, 4 is mondo grass, and 5 is a dracaena, all terrestrial and none will survive underwater.

In the second email, the plant is anacharis, properly called _Egeria densa_. It is easy and fast growing, and a good choice for a new tank. It is a tall plant, and would look good behind your driftwood.

Your tank set-up looks nice. Try to find a reputable store to get some true aquatic plants from, or join a local club, or look at the "for sale or trade" forum here.


----------



## gladiator008 (Oct 11, 2011)

I made that same mistake. my local petsmart sell those types in the store in plastic containers in clear jelly small pots(no water) on a dsiplay thats most likely where neo got the terrestrials , I bought the mondo grass and another type and they all died when i first started my tank. But i did buy the plant bulbs a few made it to blossom but not all and 
found a java fern and anubias they did ok but didnt die with little to no nutrients and a year later found APC and now im on the right track, !!!these people are awesome!!!


----------



## NeoMaximus19 (Dec 14, 2011)

Michael, Gladiator,


Thank you so much for your quick response to my question! Those are coming out tonight then. I will definitely be visiting my local aquatics store, I have asked around and found what seems to be a very reputable store. I will have to put up pics when its all said and done, totally glad I found APC. Again thank you.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

So sorry this happened. You certainly aren't alone. This happens all to often. It's a shame Pet Stores don't know what they are doing!


----------

